# focus = εστιάζω, εστιάζομαι | επικεντρώνω, επικεντρώνομαι | συγκεντρώνομαι | νετάρω



## nickel (Feb 6, 2010)

Ξέρω ότι είστε απόλυτα εξοικειωμένοι με το αγγλικό ρήμα *focus*, αλλά πρόχειρα τα έχω τα λεξικά, οπότε αντιγράφω από δύο για την απόλυτη εξοικείωση:

Macmillan
*focus*
verb [intransitive/transitive] 
1 to concentrate on something and pay particular attention to it:_ I know you’re tired, but try to focus._
*focus on/upon*: _We will focus upon three main topics_.
*focus attention on something*: _Attention has been focused recently on the dangers of nuclear reactors_.
*focus your mind on something*: _He found himself struggling to focus his mind on the discussion._
*focus solely/entirely/particularly/exclusively on something*: _Schools should not focus exclusively on exam results._
*focus efforts/energy on something*: _Efforts are now focused on cleaning up the beaches._
2 to turn a part on a camera, telescope, microscope etc until you can see something clearly: _She leaned on a rock, focusing her binoculars_.
*focus on*: _The television cameras were focused on the crowd_.
3 if your eyes focus, or if you focus your eyes, you look at something carefully until you can start to see it clearly: _It took a while for my eyes to focus in the dim light of the cave_.
focus your eyes/gaze on someone/something: Polly focused her gaze on Nathan.
4 _science_ if a lens or mirror focuses rays of light, or if they focus, they meet at a particular point.​
Longman
*focus* past tense and past participle *focused* or *focussed*, present participle *focusing* or *focussing*
1 give attention to something [intransitive and transitive] to give special attention to one particular person or thing, or to make people do this
*focus on*: _He needs to focus more on his career_.
*focus your attention/mind/efforts on something*: _She tried to focus her mind on her work_.
*focus (somebody’s) mind/attention (on something)* (=make people give their attention to something): _We need to focus public attention on this issue_.
2 camera/telescope [intransitive and transitive] to point a camera or telescope at something, and change the controls slightly so that you can see that thing clearly
focus on: _She turned the camera and focussed on Martin’s face_.
*focus something on something*: _He focused his binoculars on the building opposite_.
3 eyes [intransitive and transitive] if your eyes focus, or if you focus your eyes, you look at something and can see it clearly
*focus on*: _All eyes focussed on her. | His eyes were focussed straight ahead_.
4 light [transitive] if you focus beams of light, you aim them onto a particular place.​
Ρήμα μεταβατικό και αμετάβατο το _focus_. Στα αγγλοελληνικά λεξικά, από την «εστία» έχουμε το *εστιάζω*, παραδίπλα και το *επικεντρώνω* (ή και το λαϊκό *κεντράρω*). Όταν σου φωνάζει ο δάσκαλος «Focus!», μεταφράζουμε «Συγκεντρώσου!». Για τη σημασία 3, μπορούμε να προσθέσουμε και το _προσαρμόζομαι, βλέπω καθαρά, *νετάρω*_.

Θα ήθελα τώρα να πω, με κάθε επιφύλαξη και εν γνώσει των συνεπειών των νόμων της γλώσσας, ότι το ρήμα *εστιάζω* είναι (κανονικά) μεταβατικό ρήμα και ότι μερικές δεκάδες χιλιάδες «εστιάζω σε» είναι κακή επιρροή της αγγλικής γλώσσας και του αμετάβατου _focus on_, καθώς και του ελληνικού _νετάρω_. Ωστόσο, το _εστιάζω_ δεν είναι κανένα λαϊκό ρήμα σαν το _νετάρω_, που είναι και μεταβατικό και αμετάβατο (π.χ. _νετάρει πάνω σε συγκεκριμένα σημεία_), αλλά ρήμα (κανονικά) αποκλειστικά μεταβατικό, όπως το *επικεντρώνω* και το *συγκεντρώνω*.

Δείτε τα λεξικά. Στο ΛΚΝ δεν το λέει, αλλά φαίνεται από τα παραδείγματα:
*εστιάζω* [estiázo] -ομαι P2.1 : 1.(φυσ.) με τα κατάλληλα οπτικά ή ηλεκτρομαγνητικά μέσα συγκεντρώνω μια φωτεινή δέσμη ή μια ροή σωματιδίων σε συγκεκριμένο σημείο: _~ μια ηλεκτρονική δέσμη. ~ ένα φακό_, κάνω να συμπέσει η εστία του με ορισμένο σημείο. || (για φακό) συγκεντρώνω στην εστία μου: _Οι συγκλίνοντες φακοί εστιάζουν τις ακτίνες της φωτεινής δέσμης_. 2. (μτφ., για ανθρώπινη ενέργεια, δραστηριότητα κτλ.) κάνω να έχει ως επίκεντρο, ως βασικό της στοιχείο• (πρβ. _επικεντρώνω_): _Το φιλμ / το μυθιστόρημα εστιάζει τη δράση στην εφηβική ηλικία. Το ρεπορτάζ εστιάζεται σε τελείως ασήμαντες λεπτομέρειες_.​
Το ΛΝΕΓ το λέει κιόλας με κοτζάμ «μετβ.»:
*εστιάζω* ρ. μετβ. {εστίασ-α, -τηκα (λόγ. -θηκα), -μένος} 1. θέτω ως κέντρο, κύριο σκοπό τού ενδιαφέροντος μου ή τής δράσης μου, επικεντρώνω: _η φιλανθρωπική οργάνωση εστιάζει τη δράση της στην περίθαλψη των αναξιοπαθούντων || ο βουλευτής εστίασε την κριτική του σε δύο θέματα || το νόημα τού κειμένου εστιάζεται στην τελευταία πρόταση_ ΣΥΝ. συγκεντρώνω, εντοπίζω 2. ΦΥΣ. εκτρέπω με κατάλληλα όργανα φωτεινή δέσμη ή ροή σωματιδίων προς συγκεκριμένη κατεύθυνση και την αναγκάζω να συγκλίνει σε συγκεκριμένο σημείο.​
Κανονικά, λοιπόν, ο φακός ή η συζήτηση ή το ενδιαφέρον _εστιάζεται στα πρόσωπα_. 

Βεβαίως, διπλάσιοι επιμένουν ότι «*εστιάζει στα πρόσωπα*».

Και οι πιο… λόγιοι γράφουν ότι… «*επικεντρώνει στα πρόσωπα*». Διότι αρκετές χιλιάδες είναι και τα παραδείγματα όπου το αμετάβατο _focus_ έκανε τη ζημιά του και στο *επικεντρώνω*.

Γράφει ο Τσίπρας:
Πολύ γρήγορα η δημόσια συζήτηση σταμάτησε να *επικεντρώνει* στα εύφλεκτα υλικά και *εστιάστηκε* στα αποκαΐδια. 
Ένα στα δύο είναι καλό ποσοστό. Στην enet έχουμε δύο στα δύο στην ίδια πρόταση:
Ο λόγος για τους έλληνες χρήστες των social media, όσους κυβερνοναύτες δηλαδή *επικεντρώνουν* σε εκείνες τις εφαρμογές του Ιντερνετ που *εστιάζουν* στην ανάπτυξη της συνεργασίας, των ανταλλαγών και της διαδραστικότητας.

Το επόμενο βήμα είναι για το «Focus on what you are reading» να γράψουμε «Συγκέντρωσε σ’ αυτό που διαβάζεις». Και για το αμετάβατο _gather_, «We gathered at the square», «Συγκεντρώσαμε στην πλατεία».

Τι κάνει κανείς γι’ αυτά; Ο καθένας κάνει το κουμάντο του. Και τα λεξικά, το δικό τους.

Το teleterm είναι σαφέστατο:
focus {v.} = εστιάζω
focus {v.i.} = εστιάζομαι, εστιάζω {αμτβ.}
focus {v.t.} = εστιάζω {μτβ.}

Ξέρουμε άλλα τέτοια ρήματα; Αμετάβατα (σε κάποιες χρήσεις τους) στα αγγλικά που να επιβάλλουν την αμετάβατη χρήση στα ελληνικά και να μας κάνουν να λέμε π.χ. «Έστρεψε προς το μέρος μας»;


----------



## Rogerios (Feb 6, 2010)

Το "εστιάζω την προσοχή μου σε..." δεν είναι ικανοποιητική λύση για να αποφύγουμε τον σκόπελο στην πλειονότητα των περιπτώσεων;


----------



## nickel (Feb 6, 2010)

Rogerios said:


> Το "εστιάζω την προσοχή μου σε..." δεν είναι ικανοποιητική λύση για να αποφύγουμε τον σκόπελο στην πλειονότητα των περιπτώσεων;


Βεβαίως, αυτή είναι μια από τις λύσεις στο πλαίσιο «ο καθένας κάνει το κουμάντο του». Άλλοι θα ήθελαν να ελπίζουν ότι μπορούν να λένε ότι «εστιάζουν σε κάτι» χωρίς να πρέπει να ζητούν συγγνώμη που δεν τους καλύπτουν τα λεξικά (ή ο όποιος φορουμίτης που στις 4 η ώρα το πρωί είχε όρεξη να γκρινιάξει).


----------

